# My nano inspiration



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Check out this nano tank. This tank definitely inspired me! It is possible to mix in the different types in there it its done strategtically. Is that a frogspawn on the foreground? Or is that a mushroom... I can't tell.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

what chu talking about?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Isn't that a torch or frogspawn? next to a bounch of other corals? I thought they kill stuff


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks like a very puffed up yuma to me.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Lots of algae... I would say this tank is going to crash sooner than later.

Lots of nice stuff, but it ill start to compete for space. And the blue polyps, and the GSP will be fighting it out in the end.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Bayinaung said:


> Isn't that a torch or frogspawn? next to a bounch of other corals? I thought they kill stuff


I have no marine experience, and all I can say is...  awesome looking tank.

Do you have a journal and setup posted somewhere?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

LTPGuy said:


> I have no marine experience, and all I can say is...  awesome looking tank.
> 
> Do you have a journal and setup posted somewhere?


Yeah.. actually there's a great nano reef website with lots of galleries.

This is a summary of that tank:
http://www.nano-reef.com/featured/_/2008/demartini-

This is the nano's journal thread:
http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/112632-14g-bc-w-70w-halide-pictures/

I'd agree with the comment about blue clove polyps and GSP. I love how cloves look but according to March they grow like weed and becomes a nuisance. Apparently the owner is moving to a slightly larger setup as per the other dude's comments of how stuff's competing for space.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

J_T said:


> Lots of algae... I would say this tank is going to crash sooner than later.
> 
> Lots of nice stuff, but it ill start to compete for space. And the blue polyps, and the GSP will be fighting it out in the end.


What is typically done in cases like this?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

LTPGuy said:


> What is typically done in cases like this?


Either a major tear down, and sell off of coral. Or, they get a bigger tank, and move the coral into a bigger tank.

Or, they do nothing. And it crashes. Corals fight each other for space, and then they start to die off.


----------

